# String test for determining sex of foal



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I know I've read about this, and to make sure I didn't bias the result I've just run the test without checking what the answers should be.

I took a nail, hung it on bit of string and went and held it over Destiny, and it swung in circles, Appy Gilmore, no swinging at all, good job, he's a gelding:lol: Ace definite backwards and forward swing, Alto, no movement at all, once again good job seeing he is baby daddy to one of the foals.

Now then which way round is which?, a quick google search shows both answers for both sexes:roll:

If I was put in a corner and hit until I admitted it, I would love Ace to have a filly, Destiny, mmm not so worried.


----------



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

We say round and round for girl, side to side for boy. 

I used it on my cousin the other day and it said girl. Her ultrasound the next day said boy! :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone else??


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

We did a test like this in my psychology class.. its all in your head :lol: 

Seriously though, you will subconsciously move the string whichever way you want the result to be.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That's why I didn't check which way the string should swing:lol: I didn't want to influence it, and if I DID want to influence it, it would show Ace giving me a filly.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ohh ok, gotcha. Sorry, I guess it would help if I read the post right! lol


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok, having watched many of my good friends do this repeatedly during each of their pregnancies (much to my disbelief) I feel qualified to answer this ha ha.

Up and down means boy, round and round means girl. If it helps to remember and isn't too crude, up and down is kinda like a pee-pee and round and round is kinda like a ha-ha. :shock:


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

sarahver said:


> If it helps to remember and isn't too crude, up and down is kinda like a pee-pee and round and round is kinda like a ha-ha. :shock:


Ok you owe me a new computer cause I just spit my iced coffee out on mine. hahaha Just kidding...... I'm sorry that was just great and unexpected!:rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Up and down means boy, round and round means girl. If it helps to remember and isn't too crude, up and down is kinda like a pee-pee and round and round is kinda like a ha-ha. :shock:


:rofl::rofl:

I will NEVER EVER forget which way round it goes again


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

never heard this but it sounds awesome!!!!!! how accurate is it?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll tell you in 2 or 3 weeks when they foal


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

As foaling season seems to be starting again I suddenly remembered this thread.

And the results are 

Destiny, predicted a filly, had a colt

Ace predicted a colt,. had a filly

It was right about Mr G, he hasn't foaled yet:lol:


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

CJ82Sky said:


> never heard this but it sounds awesome!!!!!! how accurate is it?


you have 50% chance of it be correct.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I tried it for the first time this year on 2 mares, one we are not sure is in foal (need to have vet check her) she would be due in 6-8 weeks and she should be having a filly, the other due is May should have having a filly too. It said my open mares were open...lol

I know people who SWEAR by this.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

sarahver said:


> Ok, having watched many of my good friends do this repeatedly during each of their pregnancies (much to my disbelief) I feel qualified to answer this ha ha.
> 
> Up and down means boy, round and round means girl. If it helps to remember and isn't too crude, up and down is kinda like a pee-pee and round and round is kinda like a ha-ha. :shock:


What is a ha-ha? Is that like a horse's hoo-hoo?:think:


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Ok, having watched many of my good friends do this repeatedly during each of their pregnancies (much to my disbelief) I feel qualified to answer this ha ha.
> 
> Up and down means boy, round and round means girl. If it helps to remember and isn't too crude, up and down is kinda like a pee-pee and round and round is kinda like a ha-ha. :shock:


ROFL I love this answer!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

This test is good fun, especially at a baby shower. However, as pointed out, it is not exactly accurate. It's a 50% chance


----------

